# Blower motor fan



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I believe its behind the glove compartment. Shouldnt be to hard a job for them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^What he said. Yeah, super easy to get to if you just take the glovebox out.

Had to remove mine when it sucked up some papers into the fan.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I believe its behind the glove compartment. Shouldnt be to hard a job for them.


Thanks for the info! I didn't imagine it being too difficult based on how quickly they diagnosed it.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> ^What he said. Yeah, super easy to get to if you just take the glovebox out.
> 
> Had to remove mine when it sucked up some papers into the fan.


Wow that's crazy! I'm still well under warranty but I was just curious


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

I honestly don't trust dealerships anymore -_- 
but if yours in in warranty let them have a wack at it
something similar happened to mine after I opened the cabin filter compartment just to see if it was dirty. It turns out that since I wasn't careful leaves got into the blower and caused a lot of noise. I took the filter back out and stuck my hand down the blower and got the leaves out and problem was solved.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

There are times in my life when I wonder just what exactly is a "GM Certified Technician".


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

iedgar10 said:


> I honestly don't trust dealerships anymore -_-
> but if yours in in warranty let them have a wack at it
> something similar happened to mine after I opened the cabin filter compartment just to see if it was dirty. It turns out that since I wasn't careful leaves got into the blower and caused a lot of noise. I took the filter back out and stuck my hand down the blower and got the leaves out and problem was solved.


I actually trust my dealer 100%. I know that sounds weird but I have had no problems with anything. They replaced my wheels in July for excessive corrosion without even a question or hassle. 

Same with the blower. They took it in and 10 mins later they had the part ordered. No hassles at all. 

It sucks that there are dealers out there that people can't trust or try to screw people over


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> I went to the dealer to have my fan looked at because it was making an awful high pitched sound when the fan was on any setting. They determined the fan has to be replaced.
> 
> My question is, what kind of job is this? They obviously had to order the part but I am curious where it is and what the repair entails. Anyone know or have an idea?
> 
> Thanks!


I had to do this with both my 1996 and my 2001 Chevy Cavaliers - it isn't that hard, just without a lift it is hard to get to it. my back was killing me afterwards. One of them only needed the circuit board that is connected to it (relay or whatever) - hard part for me was getting the wiring harness back on because there is zero play in it.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just to add to it, that board is actually below the ac ducts, and condensation drips on it - so it corrodes. That board controls the fan speeds, so after about 110K miles, if you use your AC often (I do) the board starts to go. You end up only having 2 or 3 fan speeds (usually the lowest 2 settings and the highest). I changed both of them at 112k miles. I changed my buddies in his wife's impala at 108k miles. I am hoping that issue is gone, but I fully expect to change this one between 110k and 120k.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Cruze70 said:


> Just to add to it, that board is actually below the ac ducts, and condensation drips on it - so it corrodes. That board controls the fan speeds, so after about 110K miles, if you use your AC often (I do) the board starts to go. You end up only having 2 or 3 fan speeds (usually the lowest 2 settings and the highest). I changed both of them at 112k miles. I changed my buddies in his wife's impala at 108k miles. I am hoping that issue is gone, but I fully expect to change this one between 110k and 120k.


Mine is only a lease so I'll be lucky to see 36000 miles out of mine.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

The part is in, going Monday to get it fixed! I can't wait, it's getting cold and the sound is killing me!


----------

